# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Sinularia Dura

## Gil Miguel

_Sinularia Dura_

*Cor:* Castanho, creme, Arrosado.

*Dieta:* Planktivoros

*Agressividade:* Média
*
Dificuldade:* baixa

*Iluminação :* Média a forte

*Corrente:* média a forte

*Notas Gerais:* Coral facilmente propagavel.

*Parametros de água :* (SG 1.023 - 1.025, pH 8.1 - 8.4, Temp. 72 - 78° F).

*Origem:* Indonésia

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Castanho, creme, Arrosado.

Dieta: Planktivoros

AGressividade: Média

Dificuldade: baixa

Iluminação : Média a forte

Corrente: média a forte

Notas Gerais: Coral facilmente propagavel.

Parametros de água : (SG 1.023 - 1.025, pH 8.1 - 8.4, Temp. 72 - 78° F).

Origem: Indonésia

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas

Mais uma contribuição

----------


## Jose Neves

A minha 



Foi comprada no leilao da semana 17 à familia Silverio, so ontem é que abriu ate pensei que ia morrer

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Aqui no Brasil é chamada de lether lettuce....

----------

